# Gaggia Classic Temperature Surfing Guide?



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

so it seems the one thing I haven't been doing properly with my classic is temperature surfing as my current batch of beans are giving me nothing but sour shots...

so is there a basic guide on what to do so far I've got let the machine warmup for 15-20 mins

and I usually flush cold water through the grouphead then attach the porterfilter and pull the shot but will hitting the steam switch for around 10 seconds increase the temp?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Have in mind that it could be an issue with the brewing thermostat too(107C). Your routine of temp surfing is more like HX one.

For Classic I personally use this one:

Flush ->wait for the lamp to turn off and turn on again>wait 3sec->hit the brew button.


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

If the beans are roasted on the lighter side, it's going to be pretty difficult to control the taste with a stock machine. Given the temperature fluctuations plus the injection of cold water, that drops the temperature even further, I would stick to medium roasted beans and I'd be avoiding African.

A 30 minutes warmup doesn't hurt since the group takes a while to get properly warm. As with any SBDU machine, a PID is vital.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm in discussions with MrShades regarding a PID kit as I know that will be the best option, I currently have a light / medium roasted Brazilian single origin from horsham and I think they roast slightly lighter too so probably not a good combination for my classic, but for the time being if I let it warm up for at least 20 mins this should help? and no flicking on the steam switch?


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Machine should always be warmed up for at least 20 minutes beforehand.

I'm similar to l&r

I flush a couple of times until the brew light turns off (boiler is now heating up). Attach my portafilter then wait until the brew light turns back on (boiler up to peak temp) and throw the brew switch.

The flicking the steam switch is a great trick if you are experienced and have calibrated yourself, which requires experimentation and temp measuring equipment.

A pid would take out all the guess work and allow you to work to specific temps.

I would also say that your grind level, brew ratio, distribution and tamping are all likely culprits for a sour shot.....not just temp


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I do pretty much the same. Flush a bit of water through, attach the portafilter, wait for the brew light to go off then on again (aim being to get it at the same temp each time or as near as possible). I do then flick the steam switch on for a couple of seconds but I'm not sure why! In the habit now so do it each time.

I do plan on getting a PID eventually but for now it's not an option.

In my very humble (and inexperienced) opinion, there are 2 things you are aiming for here - to get it as near the same temp each time as possible to get consistency and to get optimum temperature for flavour. I try to get the former but have little idea of what I'm getting regards actual temperature.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

I've just ordered the MrShades PID kit!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Breezy said:


> I've just ordered the MrShades PID kit!


You won't regret it - awesome piece of kit


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

So after getting the MrShaes PID and getting everything setup properly all I can say is its AWESOME!

wish I knew about this before but im getting consistent shots all the flavours are coming through on the lighter and medium roasts massive thanks agin to @MrShades for a great product and all the help too


----------



## petrarca1995 (13 d ago)

L&R said:


> Have in mind that it could be an issue with the brewing thermostat too(107C). Your routine of temp surfing is more like HX one.
> 
> For Classic I personally use this one:
> 
> Flush ->wait for the lamp to turn off and turn on again>wait 3sec->hit the brew button.


 why would you ever flush ? that Is getting rid of the warmed up and ready to go water that we worked so hard to achieve by letting the machine heat up


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

The issue with an HX machine is that, since water is flowing through the boiler in an enclosed tube and taking on heat by conduction, if the machine sits stagnant for a period that water can take on too much heat and leave your water above target temp. A simple 'cooling flush' is a way to rid the HX chamber and group of this 'overheated' water and allow things to stabilize.


----------

